# best code reader



## metamorph (Dec 4, 2008)

My check engine light came on. What code reader should I buy to find the problem, thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The Actron CP9125 PocketScan Diagnostic Code Reader for OBDII Vehicles will do the job. Shop around for best price.


----------

